# PLease STOP TELLING ME MY PUPPY WILL BE SICK LATER ON IN LIFE..



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I KNOW YOU MEAN WELL, BUT I AM HEART BROKEN KNOWING WHERE MY NEMO CAME FROM..AND I KNOW ABOUT PUPPY-MILLS , BUT I REALLY DO NOT NEED TO HEAR ABOUT VET BILLS, AND 5 YEARS DOWN THE ROAD ETC,ETC, PLEASE IF YOU CAN'T HELP ME WITH FINDING THIS BREEDER, THEN PLEASE DON'T POST TO ME CAUSE I GET VERY UPSET...I DON'T NEED TO HEAR ABOUT FUTURE PROBLEMS.. I LIVE FOR TODAY NOT TOMORROW...THANKS ANDREA


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I understand...what's done is done...love your furbaby (who could help it?!) and hope/pray for the best. Big hugs coming your way!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> I KNOW YOU MEAN WELL, BUT I AM HEART BROKEN KNOWING WHERE MY NEMO CAME FROM..AND I KNOW ABOUT PUPPY-MILLS , BUT I REALLY DO NOT NEED TO HEAR ABOUT VET BILLS, AND 5 YEARS DOWN THE ROAD ETC,ETC, PLEASE IF YOU CAN'T HELP ME WITH FINDING THIS BREEDER, THEN PLEASE DON'T POST TO ME CAUSE I GET VERY UPSET...I DON'T NEED TO HEAR ABOUT FUTURE PROBLEMS.. I LIVE FOR TODAY NOT TOMORROW...THANKS ANDREA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the great things about this site is our ability to freely share information with one another. I don't think that anyone meant or intended anything hurtful. I believe that posters shared their particular circumstances in an effort to educate others who may not be so well informed on the issue of puppy mills. I can understand how heart broken you must be, but if others can learn by this then aren't we all better off? I don't mean any disrespect to you, but I really don't believe that the other posters were trying to upset you. I don't know how much more information you can get from the USDA other than what was on their list. You might want to try googling the breeder's name, contacting your state BBB, Humane Society, SPCA, etc. You are absolutely right that we never know what tomorrow may bring, but that's why I always like to be well prepared.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

I understand that you are upset about the possiblity of something happening in the future with your baby, and don't want to hear about it over and over. BUT... I honestly don't think that anyone wanted to offend you. I too have been told about the downsides of where I got L.E., but I truely believe it came from the heart.

I got my baby from a woman that wasn't a reputable breeder. Although I feel pretty comfortable about how she treated L.E. and her breeding, I know that there maybe something that happens to my little one later on down the line as a result. This site has been very informative and helpful and has educated me so I'm prepared if something does happen. I firmly believe that all I can do is enjoy my time with L.E. to the fullest and hope for the very best. I know I have been very lucky not to have L.E. have problems this far. I hope you have the same luck!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Andrea, I certainly did not want to upset you by posting the link to the USDA list that your breeder was on and telling you it was a "puppy mill". But you did ask if anyone knew of Nemo's breeder and no where in your post did you ask for positive responses only.

In responding to your question, I tried to share with you some of the realities of owning a puppy mill dog based on firsthand experience. I did this out of genuine concern that you be prepared and not caught off guard later on if Nemo did have problems. As a few of our other members have said, most people seem to appreciate a "heads up", a little education on the subject. That's why having this forum to share information and personal experiences is so valuable. 

No one can predict what lies ahead and I pray that your Nemo is a healthy, happy Malt well into his teens. I certainly will not respond to your posts again as it is not my intent to upset people.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

None of us want to hear the negative side of owning a beloved pet. However, whether you paid thousands for a beautiful well bred animal or rescued a sad little someone from the clutches of death in a shelter or mill, it's always good to know what problems there are in the breed and what to look out for in the future and for the possibility of diverting other serious problems. (ie proper diet). Just as vaccination education is ongoing and disputed amongst the veterinary community as well as breeders, so are other genetic problems and/or illnesses. One can never be too well informed...just in case.


----------

